

Compatibility between the iPhone App Store and the LGPL - coderrr
http://multinc.com/2009/08/24/compatibility-between-the-iphone-app-store-and-the-lgpl/

======
Zev
_…want to release/sell your application through Ad Hoc Distribution…_

Note: This isn't actually an option to do, not unless you want to limit
yourself to 100 customers per year.

~~~
huyzing
The limit is 100 customers per year per _account_. As far as I know you can
sign up for more accounts.

In fact some developers are selling exclusively through Ad Hoc distribution
<http://iphone.stackswap.net/scummvm.html>

